# Clontarf (was Long Reef) 11/2 AM



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

5:30 at Fishermans Beach again. Head out at first light. Probably out to the Wall again to have a decent first-light troll before settling down for a fish. For something different will try trolling a large popper.

With my tranny reglued will be hunting around for schools of bait to chase snapper and try get a livie.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Im in.
Do you anchor at the wall drift or sea anchor?

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Last Sunday, we just drifted. Or rather we just sat as there was negligible wind and current. I take both and anchor and a drogue and will decide according to conditions. However I will be doing a bit of prospecting looking for bait balls and checking out the bottom - which means some gentle paddling. Trolling if I get a yakka etc


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

sounds like you have "the wall" all sussed out Dave :wink:

I might be a starter for this one..... hope the weather holds this time :?

cheers


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

How is it looking for the morning?
Swell is on the way up.
What time are you heading out?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Conditions won't be the best but I'm still keen to give it a go. Meet at 5:30 and decide as it starts to get light


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ken, I hear you.

Guys, with conditions outside being marginal, I'm going to pull the pin on Longy and launch from Clontarf at first light. Ready for surface action


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

What time and where at Clontarf?
What sort of gear will you be using?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wigg said:


> What time and where at Clontarf?
> What sort of gear will you be using?


If you enter the park at Clontarf and keep going to the left, the road ends at a sand ramp. Unload there and park for free in the street next to the launch spot or park in the street and cart down to the beach. Will head up to Balmoral from there.

I'll have a couple of 10lb outfits for luring, casting and trolling, and a 20lb outfit for trolling with the downrigger (preferably a livie but otherwise a lure). Look for surface action early then maybe downrig. By the sounds of recent reports there should be plenty of surface action.

5:30 at Clontarf, launch at first light.

Usually a good view at Clontarf when you return in the middle of the day 8)


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Where is closer to the spot we will fish.
Clontarf or little Manly?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Balmoral is closest. Clontarf next. Little Manly you have to paddle across the ferry channel - I've done it a few times but don't like it


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Hope to see you guys on the water as I will be launching from the Spit opposite Clontarf, heading in the same direction weather permitting.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll be heading out from Balmoral around 5:30 so might see you guys out there... look out for the stealth coloured Revolution


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Guy's, I'll be there for some more Bonnie action. See you at Clontarf.
Cheers........Nick


----------

